# [Lighttpd] Erreur 404

## Neuromancien

Bonjour,

J'ai installé il y a quelques temps Lighttpd en remplacement de Apache. j'ai suivi le wiki Gentoo pour l'installation et la configuration.

Tout fonctionnait très bien auparavant. Mais aujourd'hui, l'adresse http://localhost/ me donne une erreur 404.

Lighttpd est démarré. J'ai essayé de le redémarrer et même de le recompiler, sans succès.

Le log d'accès de Lighttpd n'indique aucune erreur :

```
127.0.0.1 localhost - [04/Sep/2010:19:41:27 +0200] "GET /~jerome/wwwsqldesigner/ HTTP/1.1" 404 345 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.9.2.8) Gecko/20100807 Gentoo Firefox/3.6.8"

127.0.0.1 localhost - [04/Sep/2010:19:41:28 +0200] "GET /favicon.ico HTTP/1.1" 404 345 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.9.2.8) Gecko/20100807 Gentoo Firefox/3.6.8"

127.0.0.1 localhost - [04/Sep/2010:19:41:30 +0200] "GET /favicon.ico HTTP/1.1" 404 345 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.9.2.8) Gecko/20100807 Gentoo Firefox/3.6.8"
```

Le log d'erreur de Lighttpd ne donne rien d'intéressant non plus.

----------

## barul

Dans ton lighttpd.conf, peut-être que c'est ça qui a besoin d'être activé :

```
dir-listing.activate      = "enable"
```

Au lieu du 404, tu auras le contenu de tes répertoires.

----------

## Neuromancien

 *Cr0k wrote:*   

> Dans ton lighttpd.conf, peut-être que c'est ça qui a besoin d'être activé :
> 
> ```
> dir-listing.activate      = "enable"
> ```
> ...

 

Aucun changement.

----------

## Neuromancien

Bonjour,

Ca ne fonctionne toujours pas. J'ai complètement réinstallé Lighttpd. Au premier démarrage il a fonctionné correctement.

Je l'ai ajouté au niveau d'exécution « default » avec :

```
rc-update add lighttpd default
```

Mais après redémarrage de mon poste, il ne fonctionne pas. Pire : si j'essaie de le lancer ou le relancer, j'obtiens :

```
tux jerome # /etc/init.d/lighttpd start

 * Starting eth0

 *   Bringing up eth0

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...

eth0: dhcpcd already running on pid 8835 (/var/run/dhcpcd-eth0.pid)           [ !! ]

 * Starting eth0

 *   Bringing up eth0

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...

eth0: dhcpcd already running on pid 8835 (/var/run/dhcpcd-eth0.pid)           [ !! ]

 * ERROR:  cannot start netmount as net.eth0 could not start

 * ERROR:  cannot start lighttpd as net.eth0 could not start
```

----------

